# EMP for Wife? Checking Assumptions...



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

I guess one of the probs of being into firearms is that the wife catches the bug too.

I'm looking to surprise the wife with an EMP as a gift.. and no one stocks it as a range gun. So I'm looking to confirm some assumptions here first before spending over a grand.

Background:


Wife has a CC permit. EMP will replace PPK for CCW.
We have a .38spl as our housegun but wife prefers a 'flat' gun.
I bought the wife a PPK for CCW a few years back but she now wants a more 'serious' gun. Every once in awhile she grumbles about the DA action.
Wife thinks my P99 is too bulky. When she shoots it, I notice she is not too comfortable about the recoil.

So here are the assumptions I want to confirm:


The EMP is absolutely, positively reliable (or will be after a couple of boxes at the range), feeding both FMJ and 147 JHP without problems.
EMP is thinner than a typical 9mm double stack.
EMPs have more of a 1911 'push' recoil vs. typical 9mm 'snap.'
SA EMP trigger has a smooth takeup.
SA EMP trigger has an easily controlled, consistent reset point - no creep.
EMP beavertail is dished and gun is sufficiently melted overall to guarantee snagfree draws from condition one.

So, those of you with EMPs please respond. Thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am just about in the same boat with you. My wife who knows what she likes in a gun has picked hers out for many years. She's wanting one which she will get in due time I am sure. She has shot a friends and held one at a show in November. I wish she would have got it but we were a little short that day. They were listed at $920. Lot of money I think for what you are getting. She don't like the Sigs and HK's or XD's and Glocks. They are good pistols just over priced:smt022. I'll be getting one soon so good luck to you.:smt033


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

submoa said:


> [/LIST]
> 
> So here are the assumptions I want to confirm:
> 
> ...


(1) Wife's EMP has been failure free from the start with 115 grain FMJ and 124 grain JHP. It is her carry gun. She has never used 147 grain.
(2) EMP is a single stack and the grip is thinner than the typical single stack and much thinner than double stack. It fits her hand well.
(3) EMP has more snap than her full size SA 1911A1 in 9mm, but less snap than my PM9 or her PF9. Recoil is very manageable and this pistol is VERY accurate. She shoots it just as accurate as her full size 1911 out to 15 yards. At 25 yards she hits better with her full size.
(4 & 5) Trigger takeup is smooth, reset is consistent
(5) Beavertail is the same as her full size 1911. It should not snag any more or less on draw than any good compact 1911.

IMO the EMP is a superb pistol for concealed carry.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I am just about in the same boat with you. My wife who knows what she likes in a gun has picked hers out for many years. She's wanting one which she will get in due time I am sure. She has shot a friends and held one at a show in November. I wish she would have got it but we were a little short that day. They were listed at $920. Lot of money I think for what you are getting. She don't like the Sigs and HK's or XD's and Glocks. They are good pistols just over priced:smt022. I'll be getting one soon so good luck to you.:smt033


Thanks. I feel your pain. A year after I got the wife the PPK, I learned about Bersa Thunder .380 which is about the same gun but lighter and half the price. Doh!

Now I'm a little more wary about the next gun.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

> EMP for Wife


Oh! 

I thought you were looking for a trade ...

:buttkick:

I was going to advise against it.

WM


----------



## watsoncb (Jan 19, 2007)

*EMP vs Colt New Agent or Defender*

Has anyone compared a new Springfield EMP to a new Colt Agent or possibly a Colt Defender?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I fired someone's EMP when they first came out. His was jamming a bit - and I had read many similar complaints. 

I haven't kept up with talk about them since - so maybe they have ironed out the problems.

I will say that I was amazed at the lack or recoil. Even with it being a small gun - that metal frame soaks up the recoil. I'd own one myself if the thing wasn't $1k. I'm not paying $1k for a carry 9mm. I can MAYBE justify $1k for some awesome 1911 range gun or something.

But if ya got the cash - I think its a good gun for a woman. Low recoil and small size.

Only neg - I HATE, HATE, HATE the nightsights Springfield uses. They are novaks - but they are the cheap version of their nightsights. Novak makes Trijicon nightsights with nice white rings.

The ones that Springfield uses have silver rings around the tritium. If you shoot the gun at an indoor range, it's quite often very hard to see the front dot. It's not dark enough for the tritium to glow yet - but it is too dark to see the dot. I had a TRP once, and I hated those sights so much that I ended up painting them white myself. And I'll tell ya - it took MANY attempts to get that white paint to sit on those dots perfectly.

Anyway - I won't buy another Springfield 1911 with nightsights after that - because I hate those sights so much...


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

watsoncb said:


> Has anyone compared a new Springfield EMP to a new Colt Agent or possibly a Colt Defender?


Yah, I considered 3" 1911s... but in the end...

EMP is 9mm vs .45 acp Colt Defender and New Agent.

9mm allows for smaller grip (ie. wife's small hands)
New agent has a trench sight... good for no snag but questionable snap sight picture.
EMP has night sights out of the box, Defenders do not.

Plus.. the EMP is a pretty gun.. and sad to say.. this will probably be the biggest factor when I give it to wife.

I insist on either speer gold dots or hydrashoks for carry rounds. We shoot Wally world WWBs at the range.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

You really put your finger on the problem with the EMP, Shipwreck. My wife has the gun and loves it, but can't see the front sight for cr*p. We shoot indoors at the NRA range here in NoVA and it is too well lit for the tritium to glow. I have Meprolights on my Kimber and Trijicons on all my other pistols and can see them clearly - well as clearly as my old eyes allow - but those on the EMP just fade out. There's no white around the vials.

I hope some manufacturer eventually makes a replacement sight for the EMP. I saw where one early owner had a gunsmith drill out the front vial and put a TruGlow rod in it. Of course you lose the glow in the dark advantage of tritium.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

wife carries PPK and wants a new one?
then get the PPS
the EMP is too heavy and bigger than the PPK
if she is use to the ppk then stay that size and weight of gun
case closed
IMHO


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

hideit said:


> get the PPS


Too late... EMP on order.

PPS snappy recoil... like PF9, PM9

PPS got no bling.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

She'll love it, submoa. I only went on about the front sights because I can't find a repacement yet. But it's a great little gun that's been absolutely reliable right out of the box. And it is good looking.


----------



## jacksmatrixxx (Mar 17, 2008)

all of the above,this is the best cc gun i have ever owned.at over 2000 rounds and not one failure.my 9 yr old son loves it,very mild recoil.


----------



## Stoo (Mar 16, 2008)

I've decided that when George sends me a check I'm going to stimulate the economy with the purchase of a new EMP. :smt1099


----------



## JohnnyI (Aug 3, 2007)

The EMP is just awesome! approx 500 rounds not a single hiccup and very accurate!


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I rented one at the range and put 250 rounds through it performed great not one problem. I would carry one if it didn't cost so much. the best little gun i have shot.


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

Someone asked to compare an EMP to a Colt Defender.

Well, I think the EMP is a sharp looking weapon as the poster has pointed out [ bling factor ] but very over priced IMHO.

The compact weapon I have recently fallen in love with is the Springfield Ultra Compact 1911. And it is a weapon that most women could handle in the grip department. This tiny power-house has an unbelievably mild recoil, so even the smallest of hands should have no problems with weapon control. I haven't figured out -yet- why that is ........ maybe the weight of the all steel frame adds balance to the weapon ??

If you are going to punch holes - punch big ones......... I think my old friend Shipwreck said that ??

Anyway this comapct 1911 has everything you want and nothing you don't need. All Steel Frame ........a must for me !! Standard 1911 barrel set up - no intergral ramped barrel that S.A. sometimes trys to use.
Standard type spring recoil system ....... G.I. type guide rod with a single recoil spring. Nice high sights front and rear .......comes with or without Night sights. Full 7 rounds of ammo in the magazine.

This small 1911 is a pure joy to shoot !! I can easliy do head shots at 25 yds - free-standing. I needed to put a 4 lb trigger job on the weapon to accomplish this accuracy. Only took 3 hours to tune this baby up. So don't believe, becuase of its small size, that you give up accuracy. Oh, the pistol comes with a Bull barrel - just so you know.

Bling factor - I bought a used Bi-Tone model ........called their loaded model. Supposed to be a little rare ? But very sharp looking with the Blue/ black Slide against the polished Stainless frame. The controls are all black too.

I think any woman serious about shooting - would love a chance to tame one of these little beasts ......... it won't be that hard and will add tons of confidence to her shooting skills. Nothing like making BIG holes, when the chips are down.

JF.


----------

